# Yashica Electro 35 GSN help



## Danny_511 (Jan 25, 2013)

Im looking into purchasing an Electro and I see it has no exposure lock. They say I can "trick the asa" but I dont understand. Can anyone elaborate for me?


----------



## bsinmich (Feb 2, 2013)

There is no automatic ASA or ISO setting from the cartridge on the Electro 35.  You set that manually and if you wanted to double the exposure on one shot  you  would  set the ASA to 1/2 the value it really is.  To give a less exposure you would increase the ASA setting.  Doubling or halving the ASA is equal to 1 f stop or one step up or down on the shutter speed.


----------

